# Site layout done. Comments/suggestions



## HateEternal (Feb 27, 2005)

It's my band's site:
http://www.burialofanera.com/v2/

It's not totally done, the pane on the left will have brief show listings, Date and location, no description. I also need to optimize the graphics a lot, they are waay to big as they are. The dynamic content is also going to be redone, It was the first thing I ever did in php last year and is so ugly. Some links may not work (to pictures mostly). It also looks like ass in IE for mac, for 2 reasons; it doesn't support the div transparency that I used and the quickshows div is oddly sized (it doesn't have any source). Other than that I have viewed it in, Win IE, Firefox and Safari and it looks relitively the same. It wont validate strict because of the iframes but it will validate transitional. The frame content wont, its a freaking mess. So much better than the first site, that thing was a mess.

I also need to check into copyright info on the background image I used/altered.


----------

